# Race Controller - Trackmate vs Viasue



## Frank Broughton

Having a blast with my new AFX Super International. Grandkids came over today and they love it. I can see though that a lap Counter is in order -- will solve the, hey I won, no I won deals I am hearing... 

I know AFX makes a digital Counter but I have been reading and a computer controlled one has perked my interest.

I was wondering the pros and cons of Trackmate vs VIASUE. The bare bones Viasue is looking good to me. Any input for me on this would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
I can't speak for the Trackmate or Race Coordinator systems, Frank...

But I can speak for Viasue... I have their older Lap Timer 2000
setup for 4-Lane Tomy track...

In 2011, I had a 57', 4-Lane Watkins Glen replica track set up inside a
hardware store for the general public to use...

The track was in use 8 - 10 hours*/*day, 6 days*/*week from Nov. 28th
to Dec. 31st... Never missed a lap...

Paul helped me with set-up and all during the month, if a problem arose...
Had only one problem and that was a bad connection on my end...

Paul's work is High Quality... Topnotch... Plus, he's just a phone call
or email away, if any question comes up......

*You can't go wrong with anything from ViaSue*...

John
.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Excellent ... Thank you John.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Race Coordinator is a pretty good system. It was written by a slot car guy, is free and does about everything you might want it to do. The guy who wrote it also supports it pretty well. Can't speak for the Viasue hardware as I have not seen that in action. I made my own lap counting track, hooked it up to an old laptop, installed RC and went. 

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
You're welcome, Frank...

I mentioned the time frames, so you'd see that I put the system
and Paul's workmanship *through the wringer*...

When people weren't using the controllers, I jumped them out 
& ran 8 - 12 cars at 10 - 12 volts, as just display action...

During those times, just had the *sounds* selection on... No
lap counting*/*timing...

You can see a pic of the whole layout here...

http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy3/Dushkwoneshe/100_0308_zps0lugtsgo.jpg

The ViaSue light bridge is on the lower left straight...

John
.


----------



## slotking

interesting?

Trakmate comes with it own hardware & software.
Viasue is just hardware with RC thrown in.

but the dead strip trakmate is like $160

I prefer the dead strip because I have seen more errors with light bridges as well people hitting the bridge when marshaling. 

I never knew my light bridge would mis a lap here and there till I had a dead section running at the same time


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
My ViaSue system came with a four-lamp bridge...

I noticed Paul has dropped back to two lamps...

Don't know if that's good or bad... ???...








.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I run RaceCoordinator and love it. Can run fuel cells, change the specs of the cell for each race set. Set up multiple races. Set up an event that allows for practice then move right into the races for the day. I usually have 90 minute practice and then 3 sets of races. The hardware can be trackmate or ardruino. Lots of different ways to set it up.

Download the software and look on your own. Will work in "Demo" mode, just like it was mounted on a live track. It will speak for its self. 


Rob


----------



## Rich Dumas

For your purposes a computer might not be needed. I have a TrikTrax, which toggles between timing and counting laps. The TrikTrax is a freestanding unit that can be connected to any sort of sensor including dead strips, photo cells, IR detectors and magnetic reed switches.
TrikTrax have not been made for some time, but they often turn up on ebay.


----------



## Paul R

I use Trackmate hardware and software. I race with 2 clubs in New England. One owner uses LaneMaster. All the rest use Trackmate. All tracks use light bridges. With the trackmate hardware you can use a few different software packages: Trackmate, Race Coordinator, and Slot Track. The new Trackmate boards come with a USB interface so no more need of a serial to USB adapter.


----------



## Dslot

Frank,
Until you decide on a lap-counter, you can use the old early-club technique of having the driver call out his lap number each time he crosses the finish line.

Is the Super International's click-wheel lap counter not enough to settle disagreements between the kiddos?

-- D


----------



## slotking

if your working on cars, the computer systems help a lot
I had multiple programs on my computer ie.. trakmate, slottrack, and RC, I also have SlotMaster.

I used to run slottrack for group practice because you can see a long list of your times.
when by myself I ran either because TM would tell me my times and ST for the long list of times.

for racing I always used TM because I could add late racers.

I never sat down long enough to really set it up as I wanted.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Dslot said:


> Frank,
> Until you decide on a lap-counter, you can use the old early-club technique of having the driver call out his lap number each time he crosses the finish line.
> 
> Is the Super International's click-wheel lap counter not enough to settle disagreements between the kiddos?
> 
> -- D


The Super International comes with no counter now. I will do as suggested and have them count out their laps.. Still searching and reading for what system will work best for us. Also just playing around with different layouts to see what we enjoy before building a 5 x 10 or so table.




slotking said:


> if your working on cars, the computer systems help a lot
> I had multiple programs on my computer ie.. trakmate, slottrack, and RC, I also have SlotMaster.
> 
> (snip)
> I never sat down long enough to really set it up as I wanted.


I will have no problem with learning the various software programs available, been a computer man for many moons now. I have 6 PCs, 3 laptops and 2 servers on my home network.


----------



## Ogre

http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

*Carrera #71590 Counter/Timer...*

.
I know this thread was a 4-Lane question, but is being read by 2-Laners...
They need love, too... I had 2-Lanes, myself, from 1973 to 1998...

The Carrera Counter/Timer is pretty sporty and accurate... Takes some
fiddling with to find the *sweet spot* for the infrared sensors...

I bought this several years ago for around $45... Think they may be around $60, now..

It worked best for us with it fully collapsed together and with the bottom of
the unit at the same level as the top of the track...

We ran various cars, once it was set up correctly... T-Jets to SG*+* F1/Indy
with no counting*/*timing problems... Great for practicing...

Drawbacks (for me):
- Will fall over kind of easy... 
- The display doesn't swivel 90 degrees... Need a spotter to call-out laps*/*times
for one lane (depending on placement in relation to driver's stations)...
- Battery powered...

Very pleased with the purchase...

*Carrera #71590 Lap Counter/Timer...*









*At my friend's track...* 5'x 8' table...









.
John
.


----------



## slotking

> I will have no problem with learning the various software programs available, been a computer man for many moons now. I have 6 PCs, 3 laptops and 2 servers on my home network.


I used to do that! 
I been a network/computer guy for over 30 years.
one day I home from work and look at my home network and said WHY!!!!!!

So I took it down and started gaming!! 

Even though networking is my hobby, killing people is a lot more relaxing after networking all day.:devil::devil:


----------



## Frank Broughton

slotking said:


> I used to do that!
> I been a network/computer guy for over 30 years.
> one day I home from work and look at my home network and said WHY!!!!!!
> 
> So I took it down and started gaming!!
> 
> Even though networking is my hobby, killing people is a lot more relaxing after networking all day.:devil::devil:


I can appreciate that... I just had to replace my router, cost more than what I just paid for the TOMY Super International set.


----------



## slotking

with the right setup you can broadcast to your races to the internet or use one of the services out there.

btw
I just saw a ebay lab for 300 bucks
5 routers and 3 switches plus a free rack


----------



## Frank Broughton

well.. back to the OP.. still trying to figure what I want to do.... thinking of building my own Arduino UNO setup and RC for the software... worth the effort?


----------



## slotking

what I can say is that with the trakmate hardware,
I can run Trakmate, race Coordinator, Slottrack, and there may be others?


----------



## Paul R

Frank Broughton said:


> well.. back to the OP.. still trying to figure what I want to do.... thinking of building my own Arduino UNO setup and RC for the software... worth the effort?


That's up to you. The hardware is out there and readily available. Personally I think Trackmate is the better choice over Viasue. I think the hardware is better and you have more options in terms of software. Building the hardware yourself would give you satisfaction of having done so and the cost would be labor and time instead of dollars.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Paul R said:


> Personally I think Trackmate is the better choice over Viasue. I think the hardware is better and you have more options in terms of software.


How is the hardware better? Do you need to install the sensors yourself in the track with Trackmate.

If it is better I am interested, there is enough to tinker with in the hobby, do not want a timing system that needs such tinkering.


----------



## Rich Dumas

You can use Ultimate Racer software with Trackmate hardware. The latest Trackmate interface has a USB output and can be connected to any newer computer once a software driver is installed. A track call switch connects directly to the interface unit and so does the track power relay. If you want to connect a track power relay directly to a computer or to an Arduino board there is a hitch. Neither thing can activate a regular relay without possibly burning out. You can use a solid state relay, but those are only good for 10 amps. If you think you might need more power you would have to use the SS relay to switch a conventional relay. If your track has dead strips special precautions need to be taken, those are built into the Trackmate system if you get the dead strip option.
Homebrew systems are cheaper, but many people never get theirs to work properly. I have never seen a really comprehensive article on building a homebrew systen, important details seem to be missing. For example, specific parts often need to be used. If you choose to use reed switches which ones will work, where can you buy them and how do you install them? If you want to go with IR emitters and sensors those need to be matched, what sensors match and where can you buy them?


----------



## Frank Broughton

Looking more and more like Trackmate is the way to go.... 

So much reading has me a bit confused -- older articles and such with dead ends.. Appreciate the help.

Is there a simple how to someplace on basic track wiring for AFX Tomy track. For a 4' x 10' 4 lane setup is the tri power packs good enough if I use one per lane? 

I feel like Paul in the Bible, much learning is making me mad... lol


----------



## slotking

you can use a light bridge, dead section, or reed switches!


----------



## Paul R

If you go here:
http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop.../10-4-lane-ho-slot-car-timer-for-windows.html

There is a link at the bottom of the page to download the manual. It has instructions on installing the sensors and wiring the relay for power. I did notice it still references the serial connection, but this has been replaced with a usb connector. 

I have a single power supply so I am not sure how you would wire the individual power supplies you reference.


----------



## Rich Dumas

The documentation for Trackmate could do with an update. There used to be information available on keyboard shortcuts that are not included in the instructions, but I could not find those. I did save the shortcuts as a Word file however and I can send them to anyone that is interested.
If you are going to stick with the hobby you might be better off in the long run to dump the wiring that comes with a set and have proper driver's stations with hookups for aftermarket controllers. You can use the AFX power supply if you only expect to run set type cars, aftermarket cars like the ones from BSRT, Slottech and Wizzard would run best with more power than even one AFX power supply per lane can deliver. At some point you might think about getting a good variable regulated power supply with at least 10 amps. If you do go with a big power supply there should be a fuse or circuit breaker for each lane.
Here is a circuit diagram, this is how club type tracks are wired.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Thanks men.... 

I should have called this thread my adventure into the grand world of slot cars! I love forums and the communities they are, but information does get stale from time to time. Part of the fun is digging for the information. My son James and I have changed to our 3rd 4 lane setup with our AFX track, trying some out so we can see which we will like for a perminent setup on the table.










So far I have purchased from 6 different vendors and I just won a bid on Ebay for another Super International set (the Mega G one) happy with the price.... James saved up and bought his first car and it arrived today, that was cool. His pick was the AFX Mega-G+ Ford GT40 Miles 21031. Looking forward to our Parma 218 D controllers to arrive.

I do feel a computer controlled timer and lap counter will be a great tool to keep James interested. Goals for best lap, most laps over all records and such will be cool. Next step is building a table and getting the track wired up with stations and perfecting the connections for smooth traveling in all 4 lanes. A power supply it will be Rich!




Paul R said:


> If you go here:
> http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop.../10-4-lane-ho-slot-car-timer-for-windows.html
> 
> There is a link at the bottom of the page to download the manual. It has instructions on installing the sensors and wiring the relay for power. I did notice it still references the serial connection, but this has been replaced with a usb connector.
> 
> I have a single power supply so I am not sure how you would wire the individual power supplies you reference.



Thanks.... I missed the instuctions link at the bottom of the page. Just what I was lookign for. Yea, I will have to wire up the track with stand alone a power supply and drivers stations for sure.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Hope I am not breaking any rules with such a mixed up thread here in the General Talk Section...

Just found an excellent post here on Hobby Talk taking about AFX power taps: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3428260&postcount=86

Sot Car Corner has an awesome 78 page PDF on Track Wiring and also found Accu Tech's Power Wiring Guide.

I am going to use a URL connectors for my driver stations. 

Any suggestions on a mid level power supply gents? Also any other tips on soldering up AFX 15" track sections for power taps would be appreciated.


----------



## alpink

Ihave soldered aurora O-gauge for jumpers.
I grind some plastic away on the bottom of the rail area, enough to get a good solder joint.
I use braid to attach to the rail. 
dampen some paper towel or similar to lay the track on.
use acid flux to tin the rail and the braid.
with the track upside down on the damp towel, solder the braid to the rail quickly.
have a source for cleaning that flux off quickly. I like "motor" cleaber that RC guys use on their electric motor cars.
then you can solder the other end of the braid to the jumper wire.

interested to read other's methods


----------



## Rich Dumas

The wiring instructions that can be found on the Slot Car Corner site are excellent, however you should be aware that with HO the positive rail is on the left looking in the direction of travel, 1/32nd and 1/24th tracks have it on the right.


----------



## Paul R

You can get a 0 - 30v 10 amp power supply on the Trackmate site for $129. I think that is a pretty good deal. Similar power supplies can be found on the web.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Soldering: One thing I found is make sure you iron is "strong" enough. The first one I tried did not work well (not enough wattage I think), had to heat too long and melted the plastic. I bought a new one with higher wattage and it worked much better. Solder melted quicker before the plastic got too hot.

Charlie


----------



## Frank Broughton

MSwaterlogged said:


> Soldering: One thing I found is make sure you iron is "strong" enough. The first one I tried did not work well (not enough wattage I think), had to heat too long and melted the plastic. I bought a new one with higher wattage and it worked much better. Solder melted quicker before the plastic got too hot.
> 
> Charlie


I have a Hakku FX888 soldering station. I used it to solder my own DB25 ends 
for my fireworks slats. It works great. It has adjustable temperature settings.





















Paul R said:


> You can get a 0 - 30v 10 amp power supply on the Trackmate site for $129. I think that is a pretty good deal. Similar power supplies can be found on the web.


Thanks...



Rich Dumas said:


> The wiring instructions that can be found on the Slot Car Corner site are excellent, however you should be aware that with HO the positive rail is on the left looking in the direction of travel, 1/32nd and 1/24th tracks have it on the right.


I started a notes file, I read that and made a note about it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

That should do the trick. I used to solder DB-25 as well, till I found crimp pins! Much easier . Of course have not used those for quite some time except when I wired my LED track timer lights to the old laptop.

Charlie


----------



## Rich Dumas

If you are going to solder wires to the track rails you might practice on a spare section that you are not fond of. If you feel uncomfortable with soldered connections there is another way to do the connections without solder. First use a Dremel with a cutoff wheel to make a notch in the rail that is the same depth as the diameter of the wire that you intend to use. Next drill a hole through the track on either side of the notch. Strip a couple of inches of insulation from the end of the wire and feed the end up through the bottom of the track. Make a U bend in the wire and feed the end of that down through the hole on the other end of the notch. Twist the wire together under the track to complete the connection.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Rich Dumas said:


> If you are going to solder wires to the track rails you might practice on a spare section that you are not fond of. If you feel uncomfortable with soldered connections there is another way to do the connections without solder. First use a Dremel with a cutoff wheel to make a notch in the rail that is the same depth as the diameter of the wire that you intend to use. Next drill a hole through the track on either side of the notch. Strip a couple of inches of insulation from the end of the wire and feed the end up through the bottom of the track. Make a U bend in the wire and feed the end of that down through the hole on the other end of the notch. Twist the wire together under the track to complete the connection.


I read about that method too Rich, slightly confused on this one. Anyone have a picture of this procedure in use? I have a bunch of track coming will have a few pieces to play around with.


----------



## Rich Dumas

Look here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCSUlwbTF0WEtiamM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Frank Broughton

Cool.... thanks Rich, not I see says the blind man!


----------



## alpink

*procedure?*

if you are going to drill two holes in the track for each tap, why not drill the holes first?
this will allow a little wiggle room for cutting the notch in the rail?
and, if anyone knows, what cut off wheel is being used in the pictures on that article in the link?
all mine are circular discs


----------



## Frank Broughton

The Dremel 456 looks like it will do the job.


----------



## alpink

OK, pardon me, I just looked at the link again and it is NOT the same pages that were listed yesterday.
seems the post has been edited today and the link changed.
the cut off wheel in the pictures now IS a cut off wheel, not the deburring tool that was in the previous link.


----------



## VIASUE

*USB Hardware & RMS's*



Paul R said:


> That's up to you. The hardware is out there and readily available. Personally I think Trackmate is the better choice over Viasue. I think the hardware is better and you have more options in terms of software. Building the hardware yourself would give you satisfaction of having done so and the cost would be labor and time instead of dollars.


Perfect :>) given thread is about TM vrs VIASUE and or VIASUE vrs TM...could you flesh out in what ways the TM hardware is better than VIASUE hardware?...with specifics...or based on / against below provided details
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Is TM 100% plug and play? Nope 
Is the TM usb processor faster? Nope 
Can TM power the light bridge via USB cable? Nope
Does TM light bridge have international power matching 120v to 220v power issues? Yep 
Does TM USB process have international power matching 120v to 220v power issues? Yep
Does the TM system have a zero foot print light bridge like VIASUE? Nope
Does TM offer choice of light bridge emitters = IR or emitter color choices? Nope
Does TM offer a countdown tower that syncs with the verbal countdown to GO! ? Nope
Does TM offer, per lane, leader LEDs built into their light bridge to indicate who is leading? Nope
Does TM offer pre soldered / pre connected per lane relays? Nope
Does TM offer pre configured relay software settings / P&P settings ? Nope
Does TM offer relays that only require one on site connection? Nope
Does TM offer pre soldered and pre configured plug and play multi lane call buttons? Nope
Does TM offer custom built add on devices like framed countdown light & leader indicator billboards? Nope
Is their usb processor shielded? Nope
Is TM usb processor enclosed in a shielded enclosure? Nope
Are TM un shielded USB systems vulnerable to electromagnetic and static charge damage? Yep
Are TM cables shielded? Nope 
Do TM sensor holes COLLECT signal blocking dust and dust bunnies ? Yep
Do track mate sensors fill the sensor hole like VIASUE sensors do? Nope
Can you flush mount TM sensors? Nope
Do TM domed sensor live under a hole in the track? Yep

Can You or anyone else Name one thing the TM usb system has that VIASUE does not ?
Can you name multiple things Viasue offers that TM does not......You Can !
JUST READ THE ABOVE TITS FOR TATS and take notice of all those NOPE's

Obviously it is just not fair to compare the 100% plug and play VIASUE/RC offering to TM
Obviously it snot fair nor correct that TM usb system is a better offering than the VIASUE/RC Offering

The VIASUE "Black Mamba" USB Systems are very fast, very accurate, very reliable, with 100% Bankable Results !!
You Can Literally Make Bets With the VIASUE systems and there is a clear winner every time !!

MORE IMPORTANTLY ::
Can this poster or TM say the above about TM usb system and or TM's non existent add on features....100% NOPE !!
It is just not fair to compare TM's so called "Turn Key" apples With Viasue's Plug & Play Oranges
No one could fairly compare Viasue/RC usb system to TM....even If we *downgraded to a "Turn key" TM platform.

VIASUE


----------



## alpink

VIASUE said:


> Perfect :>) given thread is about TM vrs VIASUE and or VIASUE vrs TM...could you flesh out in what ways the TM hardware is better than VIASUE hardware?...with specifics...or based on / against below provided details
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Is TM 100% plug and play? Nope
> Is the TM usb processor faster? Nope
> Can TM power the light bridge via USB cable? Nope
> Does TM light bridge have international power matching 120v to 220v power issues? Yep
> Does TM USB process have international power matching 120v to 220v power issues? Yep
> Does the TM system have a zero foot print light bridge like VIASUE? Nope
> Does TM offer choice of light bridge emitters = IR or emitter color choices? Nope
> Does TM offer a countdown tower that syncs with the verbal countdown to GO! ? Nope
> Does TM offer, per lane, leader LEDs built into their light bridge to indicate who is leading? Nope
> Does TM offer pre soldered / pre connected per lane relays? Nope
> Does TM offer pre configured relay software settings / P&P settings ? Nope
> Does TM offer relays that only require one on site connection? Nope
> Does TM offer pre soldered and pre configured plug and play multi lane call buttons? Nope
> Does TM offer custom built add on devices like framed countdown light & leader indicator billboards? Nope
> Is their usb processor shielded? Nope
> Is TM usb processor enclosed in a shielded enclosure? Nope
> Are TM un shielded USB systems vulnerable to electromagnetic and static charge damage? Yep
> Are TM cables shielded? Nope
> Do TM sensor holes COLLECT signal blocking dust and dust bunnies ? Yep
> Do track mate sensors fill the sensor hole like VIASUE sensors do? Nope
> Can you flush mount TM sensors? Nope
> Do TM domed sensor live under a hole in the track? Yep
> 
> Can You or anyone else Name one thing the TM usb system has that VIASUE does not ?
> Can you name multiple things Viasue offers that TM does not......You Can !
> JUST READ THE ABOVE TITS FOR TATS and take notice of all those NOPE's
> 
> Obviously it is just* not fair to compare* the 100% plug and play VIASUE/RC offering to TM
> Obviously it snot fair nor correct that TM usb system is a better offering than the VIASUE/RC Offering
> 
> The VIASUE "Black Mamba" USB Systems are very fast, very accurate, very reliable, with 100% Bankable Results !!
> You Can Literally Make Bets With the VIASUE systems and there is a clear winner every time !!
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY ::
> Can this poster or TM say the above about TM usb system and or TM's non existent add on features....100% NOPE !!
> It is just not fair to compare TM's so called "Turn Key" apples With Viasue's Plug & Play Oranges
> No one could fairly compare Viasue/RC usb system to TM....even If we *downgraded to a "Turn key" TM platform.
> 
> VIASUE


I have to agree.
most of this post is unfair


----------



## VIASUE

""I have to agree.
most of this post is unfair""

When a poster makes a flatly unsupported statement that TrackMate is Better than VIASUE he is expressing his opinion...., no harm no foul.... and very pleased to hear the comparison really !! 

The one thing about that is the comment offers no valid reason ?? So VIASUE provided data and proof of concept so others can compare fairly, or unfairly, not based just on opinion BUT facts...so we actively and robustly, with great pride, provided track owners facts, not fiction or hype ...with the spirit to properly and correctly inform,,, not belittle an opinion ...all be it un supported &/or NOT Fair To Track Mate !

We feel at VIASUE it is very important, and part of our branding efforts, that track owners are well informed about our product and services, so when ever possible, or when requested we inform them....of the Facts not just our Opinion :>)

Our Thanks to anyone who visits this thread and takes the time to get from it what they can, OR to share what they know or feel,, even opinions ! ...

Please contact VIASUE with any questions you have anytime and we will do our best to be informative and fair...and perhaps a bit opinionated in good ways about VIASUE.COM products and services

The VIASUE Pit Crew
www.viasue.com

PS Please visit our new Customer Show Case Pages
www.viasue.com/customer-show-case-2


----------



## slotking

1>please kill the pop up ads!

2>VIASUE I have not used it yet, but thanks for making it and helping out the hobby!


----------



## brett328

I pondered this debate just recently. A newb to slotcar racing, but having just built a table and track, I needed a timing solution. I am using the AFX tri-power packs to power my track. Its a 33.5 ft track laid out on a 4x8 table. Since I havent decided to invest in a custom power system, track call buttons arent an issue right now. That being the case, Viasue's black mamba solved my problem for $135. Trackmate would have been $200. If I decide to upgrade in the future, Viasue will work anyway. System was installed and working in less than 30 minutes. No I havent mastered all the racing settings, nor do I even know what they are. But set it up, clicked on "practice" and everything was a go right from the jump. Times, audio, everything clicking like clockwork (pardon the pun). I also like that there isn't another power cord necessary for the light bridge, and that I didn't have to drill holes for sensors that discourage me from changing the layout in the future etc...

BUT, I don't know the pros and cons of the software differences. RC seems to have everything I could ever need, and more, but the learning curve is becoming apparent the more I dig into it. Unfortunately, the video tutorials seem to be for a previous version of RC so the screens are different than what I have now. Also, they are very long-winded and a bit redundant. Regardless, I think the value outweighs any learning inconvenience and its possible that TM software wouldn't be any more intuitive, I just don't know.


----------



## Rich Dumas

RC has setup wizards for both the simplified and advanced versions and those are helpful, but setting up RC can get complicated. Trackmate is not as sophisticated, but the features are adequate for most people and the setup is easier. Here is a step by step guide to setting up and running a race with Trackmate: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCZktLR2E3a3dDZnM/view?usp=sharing
Included in the article is a link to the Trackmate Beta download site. You can download and install the software and give it a spin even if you don't have the Trackmate hardware interface.


----------



## VIASUE

*Plug and play lap timer system*



Rich Dumas said:


> RC has setup wizards for both the simplified and advanced versions and those are helpful, but setting up RC can get complicated. Trackmate is not as sophisticated, but the features are adequate for most people and the setup is easier. Here is a step by step guide to setting up and running a race with Trackmate: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCZktLR2E3a3dDZnM/view?usp=sharing
> Included in the article is a link to the Trackmate Beta download site. You can download and install the software and give it a spin even if you don't have the Trackmate hardware interface.




WHEN A TRACK OWNER BUYS A SYSTEM FOR WWW.VIASUE.COM \ RC IT COMES WITH A SETUP CD THAT PROVIDES A TRUE PLUG AND PLAY SETUP..... WAY EASIER THAN TM X 10 ...

JUST CONNECT OUR HARDWARE TO THE PC PORT RUN THE AUTO CONFIGURATION CD CLICK RACE ... TM is actually a DIY configuration which includes tricky windows drivers and other critical settings ... the www.viasue.com \ RC Auto configuration CD does all of the work for you


----------

